# Adding C41 client to Genie setup



## MyDTV (Mar 21, 2012)

I just swapped out my HR 34 for an HR 44. I already had 3 Samsung RVU TV's as clients on the 34 and had no problem getting them setup as clients on the 44.
I also just got a C41 and was trying to add that as a client to the 44, but when I try to add it I get an error message on the C41 about Home Network Interference Problem. (diagnostic Code 48-174). I have double checked all of my connections and everything seems to be ok, but I cannot get past this message. I was wondering if this is really a problem on the MOCA network, or if it's caused because there's something I need to have DTV do to allow me to have more than 3 clients attached to the Genie. I understand that only 3 clients can be active at a time (and while I am trying to active the C41, none of the Samsung TVs are on), but I thought is was possible to add up to 5 clients to the Genie. Appreciate any suggestions on what I need to double check or what I need to get DTV to do to get authorization working on the 4th client.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I think you can really only have 3 clients total. You can probably remove a client and then add another one, but I don't think you can store 4 of them in the configuration and pick and choose between 3.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

On Screen Display/Issue
Home Network Interference Problem - The receiver has reduced network performance. If you are having problems viewing recordings from this receiver, please call Customer Service at 1-800-531-5000 and report the diagnostic code displayed above.
Diagnostic Code 48 applies to H/HR24s and higher only.

Probable Cause
This test determines if the network bandwidth has excessive outside interference, as opposed to a poor signal.

Probable fixes


Replace cables or connectors and isolate outside interference.
*Verify that an Ethernet cable isn't plugged directly to the back of the receiver or RVU TVs*
Another broadcast signal - such as an off-air signal or cable TV - is combined with the satellite signal through a diplexer to one coaxial cable or distribution.
Also make sure you have enough licenses on your account to support 4 clients.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

So Peds, how many clients and RVUs can you have on one account?


----------



## MyDTV (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks Peds, I will start trying to isolate and swap out cables to see if I can identify any connection issues. Question though, on number 2, I am not following how else a Samsung RVU would be connected. Are you referring to that the Samsung should not be directly connected via my network switch, but via DECA and DECA into the Samsung network port?
Also on your comment on licenses, is that something I need to have DTV change? Are there only 3 by default and I need to get DTV to add additional licenses?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> So Peds, how many clients and RVUs can you have on one account?


You can have up to 8! Crazy IMHO sine you can only use 3 at a time, but unless something has changed, they will go to 8.... and they can all be linked to the genie at the same time, just cant actually be in use at the same time. No needing to renter pins and such though to flip between different ones.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

MyDTV said:


> Also on your comment on licenses, is that something I need to have DTV change? Are there only 3 by default and I need to get DTV to add additional licenses?


I don't think there are any by default. Each client has to be authorized by DirecTV, and each will incur the monthly service fee. However, your error code suggests this isn't your issue, and Peds48 has given you good information to start chasing that.

As an aside, you might consider getting a regular HD receiver instead of an additional client. That will allow you to watch live simultaneously in addition to the Genie and 3 clients. A receiver can also schedule recordings, and can watch recordings from the Genie. However it cannot pause, rewind of fast forward live TV which a client can do. Same recurring monthly cost as having another client.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> You can have up to 8! Crazy IMHO sine you can only use 3 at a time, but unless something has changed, they will go to 8.... and they can all be linked to the genie at the same time, just cant actually be in use at the same time. No needing to renter pins and such though to flip between different ones.


the real crazy part there is no discount for having clients. If you have 8 clients that's $48 in receiver fees when you can only use 3 at anyone time... crazy. Directv really needs to change that, maybe just a single client fee, say $10 for as many as you want up to 8.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I think it should be the same as now pricing wise but never charge for more than three clients per genie.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

They'd have to charge an upfront cost, agreed.....

But for those for whom it'd work you could go TV RVU.....


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

carl6 said:


> I don't think there are any by default. Each client has to be authorized by DirecTV, and each will incur the monthly service fee. However, *your error code suggests this isn't your issue, *and Peds48 has given you good information to start chasing that.
> 
> As an aside, you might consider getting a regular HD receiver instead of an additional client. That will allow you to watch live simultaneously in addition to the Genie and 3 clients. A receiver can also schedule recordings, and can watch recordings from the Genie. However it cannot pause, rewind of fast forward live TV which a client can do. Same recurring monthly cost as having another client.


At least not yet. The client needs to pass this test in order to proceed. Once this test passes, the next "test" would be for available licenses on the account. If there are not enough licenses, activation can't proceed


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

MyDTV said:


> Are you referring to that the Samsung should not be directly connected via my network switch, but via DECA and DECA into the Samsung network port?


Correct, RVU TVs are supposed to be connected via DECA (coax) and an small ethernet jumper to the TVs ethernet port. Direct ethernet connection is not supported by DIRECTV® and as such, DIRECTV® software is build around DECA


----------

